# no tie bands



## Stevie D (Jul 19, 2014)

GZK-CHINA has a new frame in the gallery that has no tie at the forks just a slot and a hole cross drilled through the forks. What holds the bands in and how is it installed. I love the clean look of it.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Hey Stevie,

Welcome to the forum.

The ends of the bands are rolled up a little bit then stretched to fit into the slots. Once the bands are in the slots and released, they go back to normal size and are a tight fit. Friction holds them in place very well. Every time you change bands, you need to really stretch them out to full extension to make sure that they don't slip. I had a band slip on me during a test draw...I was happy that it was way away from my face.

This method is really fast for changes, once you get the hang of it.

Todd


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Stevie D said:


> GZK-CHINA has a new frame in the gallery that has no tie at the forks just a slot and a hole cross drilled through the forks. What holds the bands in and how is it installed. I love the clean look of it.


Welcome Stevie D! Grab a stump, lots of coffee to share.

I made a video of the no tie banding method with some tips on how to do it. I think this should start at the point where I talk about it, otherwise skip to 3:20


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

They work really good.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Now I really like that pfs shooter....very nice looking wood design..easy install band set...

Eric you have a great shooter going for you there~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

GZKCHINA also had a video showing how to install the bands. I think he folded them once then folded the doubled band and then rolled it a bit. Probably different for different band thicknesses.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

I wonder how much of the futtzing and folding might be eliminated, and how much band material saved by using a small section of heavy wall tubing in place of the surplus band? And would it even work?


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Stevie D said:


> GZK-CHINA has a new frame in the gallery that has no tie at the forks just a slot and a hole cross drilled through the forks. What holds the bands in and how is it installed. I love the clean look of it.


Yes it is a very clean look. No ties to interfere with the look of the frame allows for an uncluttered look.

When I came up with this a few years ago, I didn't know if anyone else would like it due to the methodology of attachment... it's hard for people to see new and better ways sometimes.

To make them it's actually much simpler than grooving and all that as well... first you just drill a 3/16" hole through the side and then use a narrow saw blade, like a hacksaw blade, to make the slot.

And yes you can use a small bit of tubing instead of rolling the ends of the bands... just fold the end over a piece, pull to the sides, slip into the slot all the way down to the hole and release.

Give it a good max out tug on the band to make sure there's no play and you're all set.

You can use this same attachment method with outside the forks TTF as well.. you just have to design the fork to accommodate it is all.

Also, I have seen over slight mods to this method... one where the slot is on the front instead of on top comes to mind... Don't do that! The tiny amount of grain that remains on top of the fork over the slot and hole may not be enough to stand up against the constant strain and violent release that shooting entails... and it very well could break through at the worst possible time. Whereas if you put the slot on top as shown the wood grain is much much stronger and will withstand pretty much anything short of damage from fork hits.

Anyway, here's a video of how they work.






For you Lee, here's what it looks like with tubing instead of rolling:



















Here's what it looks like with a rolled end... rolled allows for a cleaner look, easier:


----------



## Stevie D (Jul 19, 2014)

Thanks to all for the replies. This goes in the "must try" list


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

Great idea - I may have to try and make a slingshot with this method


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Bill Hays said:


> GZK-CHINA has a new frame in the gallery that has no tie at the forks just a slot and a hole cross drilled through the forks. What holds the bands in and how is it installed. I love the clean look of it.
> 
> Yes it is a very clean look. No ties to interfere with the look of the frame allows for an uncluttered look.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bill for the thorough explanation! I made mine with a smaller 1/8" hole so I didn't have to roll up as much band material, it's inconsequential, just a small tweak on it.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Lee Silva said:


> I wonder how much of the futtzing and folding might be eliminated, and how much band material saved by using a small section of heavy wall tubing in place of the surplus band? And would it even work?


I think I saw GZK do just that in one of his vids. Seems to work just fine.


----------



## Amarsbar (Aug 23, 2014)

Looks like a good method


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Metropolicity said:


> Stevie D said:
> 
> 
> > GZK-CHINA has a new frame in the gallery that has no tie at the forks just a slot and a hole cross drilled through the forks. What holds the bands in and how is it installed. I love the clean look of it.
> ...


Good vid - good shooting!

You are awarded 5 THWACK!Points

Thank you


----------

